# DeLonghi Perfecta ESAM 5400 - Door Opening Problem



## DublinLoveBean (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi there,

New member here. Have tried a search without success so apologies if this has been asked before.

The machine is a DeLonghi Perfecta ESAM 5400 - about 6 months old and the problem is that the door keeps popping open when it is going through its cleaning / flushing cycle.

I've cleaned the interior thoroughly. Generally speaking the pucks are dry and well formed and fall into the bin correctly.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks in anticipation!


----------



## DublinLoveBean (Aug 29, 2012)

Solved.

For those with similar issues down the road.........

On the inside of the door there is a wee sprung-flap that collects the coffee liquid discharged from the brew unit and delivers it to the nozzle unit. I noticed it was quite sticky in movement. I separated the inner and outer parts of the door (4 screws) and managed to clean the various components. End of problem.


----------



## Kershaws-Doors (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice your problem is solved. I was going to tell you the same thing there is a flap inside the door you need to clean that.


----------



## piowoz22 (Apr 3, 2013)

Had this problem as well and now everything is solved.

Thank you


----------



## nacma (Jul 14, 2014)

I have the same problem with perfecta machine, 6 months after purchase, do you remove the door completely or just remove the 4 screws on the back and take it from there?



DublinLoveBean said:


> Solved.
> 
> For those with similar issues down the road.........
> 
> On the inside of the door there is a wee sprung-flap that collects the coffee liquid discharged from the brew unit and delivers it to the nozzle unit. I noticed it was quite sticky in movement. I separated the inner and outer parts of the door (4 screws) and managed to clean the various components. End of problem.


----------



## Jonathan D (12 mo ago)

I have had the same issue ongoing for a while.
My sprung latch was soft and a bit sticky so I removed it cleaned it, lubricated the spring and re-installed. The door still kept opening!

Next I tried the sprung chute for the coffee in the door. That too was a bit resistive, so I removed and cleaned. The door still kept opening!

I have now sorted the problem.
The spring on the latch had weakened. I removed it and gently reversed the spring with a pair of needle nosed pliers, adding about 45 degrees to the gap between the two ends of the spring. I re-assembled and this time the latch had at least twice the resitance. Having used the machine for a week now, the door has remained closed and everything works fine 🙂 Happy days!!!

Jonathan


----------

